# ! Best of RED BULL BACKYARD DIGGER 2007 ! Trier - Arnsdorf - Bad Säckingen



## Jeru (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279496


----------



## Jeru (30. Mai 2007)

Also, wie gesagt ...jetzt am kommenden Wochenende (1-3 Juni) ist wieder der Red Bull Backyard Digger bei uns in Trier zu Besuch. Am Sonntag steigt dann eine grosse Jamsession mit Musik, Grillen + Getränken. 

Würden uns freuen wenn viele aus dem Raum Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel kommen würden. 

Bis am Wochenende dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (2. Juni 2007)

!!!ACHTUNG!!! RED BULL BACKYARD DIGGER IN TRIER  ABGESAGT/VERSCHOBEN !!!

Aufgrund des anhaltenden Regenwetters in den letzten Tagen hat Red Bull entschieden dass der Backyard Digger in Trier für dieses Wochenende nicht stattfindet und auf ein neues verlegt wird!

Sobald das Datum für den neuen Termin festeht werde ich mich wieder melden.

Sorry an alle die schon geplant hatten dieses Wochenende  nach Trier zu kommen!


----------



## Jeru (4. Juni 2007)

So, der neue Termin steht nun fest. Das ganze wurde nun um eine Woche verschoben auf das kommende Wochenende!

*!! Neuer Termin BACKYARD DIGGER TRIER --> 8-10 Juni !!*

Backyard Digger Jamsession  Sonntag 10 Juni !!!


Das Backyard Digger Event in Arnsdorf findet nun eine Woche nach Bad Säckingen statt.


----------



## Jeru (5. Juni 2007)

Weitere Infos unter: http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de


----------



## Jeru (7. Juni 2007)

Jeru schrieb:


> Das Backyard Digger Event in Arnsdorf findet nun eine Woche nach Bad Säckingen statt.



Da muss ich mich korrigieren !!! 

Das Backyard Digger Event in Arnsdorf findet vom 27.-29. Juli statt !!! Also ganze 6 Wochen nach Bad Säckingen !


----------

